# Please help: Network Error (tcp_error)



## 0141607 (17 May 2008)

Guys

I have been getting the following error when I open SOME websites 

"A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out"     

The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 


For assistance, contact your network support team."


As I said this only occurs for SOME websites and the majority of them are fine but it is annoying all the same. Can anybody help me?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Complainer (17 May 2008)

Perhaps the problem is at their end, and not yours. Have you tried accessing these same websites from a different PC/network?


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2008)

Do you run and keep updated security software such as a firewall, virus scanner, spyware/malware scanner etc.? Have you scanned your machine for problems (see the _"clean PC"_ sticky thread at the top of this forum)? Can you try another known good _PC_/laptop on the same network connection?


----------



## jhegarty (18 May 2008)

*

Looks like a proxy error , are you on some type of company network ?



*beat you to it Clubman


----------



## 0141607 (19 May 2008)

Thanks guys for the help

The problem seems to be random and it must be at their end! The sites that I encounter problems with vary from time to time! Most of the time it is fine to be honest but it is just slightly annoying when it happens! 

I'm with 3 broadband by the way and I have Kaspersky Internet Secuity 7.0 updated everyday!


----------



## rgfuller (19 May 2008)

0141607 said:


> I'm with 3 broadband by the way and I have Kaspersky Internet Secuity 7.0 updated everyday!


 
There is a 4000+ post on boards.ie regarding problems with 3 broadband.

[broken link removed]


----------



## gcdonegal (29 Sep 2008)

0141607 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have been getting the following error when I open SOME websites
> 
> ...


I have exact same problem and am also with three network wireless broadband. It only happens on some sites but since it occurred my whole internet has slowed down when it comes to opening websites, pages etc. It has become extremely frustrating as to do anything online takes forever and a lot longer even than the old dial up. Help!!!!!
I've spoken to three (India) last week and they said they are aware of the problem and should resolve soon.They however couldn't give me a date or reason for it. I must say they didn't sound so sure either.


----------



## gcdonegal (29 Sep 2008)

gcdonegal said:


> I have exact same problem and am also with three network wireless broadband. It only happens on some sites but since it occurred my whole internet has slowed down when it comes to opening websites, pages etc. It has become extremely frustrating as to do anything online takes forever and a lot longer even than the old dial up. Help!!!!!
> I've spoken to three (India) last week and they said they are aware of the problem and should resolve soon.They however couldn't give me a date or reason for it. I must say they didn't sound so sure either.


----------



## rmelly (29 Sep 2008)

Having the same problem with 3, started late last month for me, and is a fairly regular issue since - the connection speed drops off every 5 minutes or so, gradually drops down to near 0 kbps, then returns after a few minutes.


----------

